

Picking up girls using Instagram data [Video] - moubarak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDZXzpiQ_ME

======
minimaxir
Looking up a Instragram's user's data isn't the same thing as "using Instagram
data."

Also, it's scripted, as all comedy channels are.

